# Are they purebred??



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey all! I posted another thread about a dog being purebred or not. Sadly, that dog I will not be able to get. My dad told me that we could pay $50 dollars for a dog, because we are tight with money now, (sister going to africa for school, other sister going to college, and my brother and I school) and the the other dog (white GSD) is 350. So, I found some pups but can not tell if they are purebred, the pictures are bad so bare with me. I will just give you the link:german shepherd

Thanks for any help!


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

They look pure, but I wouldnt pay a nickel for a dog advertised for $25-30 it cost more then that to get vetted.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> They look pure, but I wouldnt pay a nickel for a dog advertised for $25-30 it cost more then that to get vetted.


I know, but it is all I can spend Trust me if I had the money I would get the white GSD in my other thread, I promised her that if she is still not adopted by the time I can get a dog that I would adopt her. Of course she didn't know I said that because I said it to her picture, but still... Thanks for your input


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Noah, 

they look purebred, but poorly bred - in that they are not good representatives of the German Shepherd dog. Their physical structure is poor, and this can already be seen from their puppy picture. 

I would pass on these pups. Already, in some of the pics, you can tell that some pups are shy, and trying to look away and avoid the photographer, throwing out every stress signal in the book. Whenever you inquire about a pup, make sure that you ask a lot of questions about the temperament of the parents, and never, ever, ever settle for a shy pup - that is asking for a lot of trouble and heartbreak. 

You will also have to consider if this is a good time for your family to get a dog. If your parents can only afford 50$, how will you be able to cover the costs of food, worming vaccinations, neuter, equipment, training classes, and the many un-planned emergencies that always seem to pop up when one has a dog? 

What if your puppy eats a sock and gets a blockage, and now he needs emergency surgery at the cost of 2000$ to save his life? Will your parents agree to pay this money for the treatment? What will happen if they don't? 

Pups often get sick because their immune system is still immature, and they get into EVERYTHING and may get sick and at worse, need surgery. I have a friend whose Labrador puppy had to have surgery because he was always eating rocks - very common puppy behaviour, could happen to any puppy! 

So you need to discuss this further and see just how commited your parents are to getting a pup and contributing financially to his upkeep and well being.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I know, but it is all I can spend Trust me if I had the money I would get the white GSD in my other thread, I promised her that if she is still not adopted by the time I can get a dog that I would adopt her. Of course she didn't know I said that because I said it to her picture, but still... Thanks for your input


Not sure if they are PB or not, pics aren't great. But, I just wanted to add, as I'm sure you already know, that the purchase price of a dog is just the beginning of expenses. The first year, especially, is very expensive. You'll need to get all of his shots, dewormed, neutered, monthly heartworm prevention, flea prevention, etc. Along with a crate, food, and other supplies. Have you considered rescuing a dog? A shelter fee (usually around $50) would include all of the shots, neuter, microchip, and sometimes depending on the shelter they may throw in free or discounted training, a month of heartworm prevention, or other goodies.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I know, but it is all I can spend Trust me if I had the money I would get the white GSD in my other thread, I promised her that if she is still not adopted by the time I can get a dog that I would adopt her. Of course she didn't know I said that because I said it to her picture, but still... Thanks for your input


Hate to be the party pooper, but if you can only pay 50 dollars to get a dog DO NOT get a dog. 
The first year alone is typically hundreds of dollars in vet bills just for basic shots. A good food can be 50 bucks a month. What if an emergency comes up?
The dog's collar and leash and toys are going to run more than 50 bucks.Also a 50 dollar dog is more likely to have health issues ($$$) because vet appointments are more than 50 dollars, testing parents can be hundreds of dollars, and why someone who has done all that would sell pups for 50 dollars?They wouldn't.

It sounds like (your family all busy, spread out, tight on money) that this is not the right time in your life for a dog


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm not saying this to be mean but if that is all you can afford you probably can't afford a puppy right now. I spent $900 in just the last three days in unexpected vet bills and well over $10,000 on vet bills over the life of one of my dogs. My GSD pup has insurance but even that costs more than those pups each month and that isn't full coverage.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know what vet costs are in your area, but for general figures, count on 100$ for the initial vet check and vaccinations and worming, if not more.

Here where I live, a vet visit (just having the vet look at my dog) is 56$. Then there are the extras on top of that, like the costs of the vaccines, the worming meds, or any other procedures that need to be done. If your pup eats something and gets sick due to a possible blockage - eating something big that gets stuck in the intestines and can't pass through - the x-rays to see where the blockage is can be around 100 to 200 dollars, and the surgery would be around 1000$. 

So you see, the initial cost of a dog is nothing. The real cost in on-going care and the possible emergency situation. If your family does not have the money to cover these costs, what will you do? Sit there and watch your puppy die?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Once you figure in food, vet care (routine, not emergency care) and supplies you will be looking at a minimum of $100 for a german shepherd. You also need to factor in training classes and that is at least another couple $100 per year. 

Since the breed is full of health problems you really need to have about $500 in reserve, per year, to own a german shepherd. 

I would save up your money and wait until you can afford a dog on your own.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Even a well bred dog is going to cost a lot to keep. 
I have already spent thousands on veterinary care, and Hans isn't even two yet. 

You have a small breed 8 month old puppy at home, too.

I would not get a GSD at this time.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Guys. I have been saving up for this for years... I have calculated just about everything. I have a few thousand maybe more in my savings, but it is for everything but the adoption fee. My parents can only spend 50 dollars. I have money for EVERYTHING else but no extra for the fee, so I asked my parents, and my dad said they can only contribute 50 dollars. And the TEN month old puppy I have is more my mom's and brother's than mine. I have plenty of money for vet bills, already have the "supplies" such as food/water bowls. toys, collar etc. It is just the adoption fee. I am perfectly ready you guys, and that isn't even what I asked. I asked if they were purebred, not if I was ready or had enough money. So, thanks but all I needed to know was are they purebred or not.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have well over 6 thousand, that is from birthdays, allowance, odd jobs, and selling things over the last 3 years. I know I am ready for a dog. All the money is for vet bills and food, I have everything else I will need. Am I still not ready?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDLover2000, 

I know this is really hard, but make it an incentive. Your dad is not on board with you having a GSD. Any GSD you can get for 50$ is probably going to be a poor representative of the breed. And this can taint your love for the breed and your family's. Until you move out on your own, and pay for your own place where you can have a dog, and can make your own rules, I think you should forego getting a GSD. 

Instead make yourself a GSD-Fund. When you work and make any money, put half of whatever is leftover when you pay for necessities in your GSD-Fund. Then when you are finished with school, and you move out on your own, and after a few months of figuring out all the expenses, etc, and what time you have for a dog, then make yourself out a budget, to figure in all the likely costs of owning a pup. 

Determine how much money per month you are able to put into your GSD Fund, and see if there is enough to cover the costs of owning a pup. And if there is, then see where you are, how much you have saved. 

At that point, you can determine where you want to get a puppy, whether you want to go with a breeder or a rescue. And how long it will take to save enough for six months over the cost of the puppy. This will be your emergency fund or cushion. Pet-insurance might be a good idea as well. 

I know it is hard to wait until you are on your own. And that will be no picnic starting out either. But at that point, you will not have Dad making the decision on whether your dog is worth an ER visit, or an operation, or a change in dog food. Your dad does not want you to have a GSD, and it is just a recipe for disaster. 

I had to wait until I moved out to get my first GSD. Not everyone has to, but for people whose parents are totally not on board, it is probably best for everyone involved, including the puppy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

To answer your question: I would not get one of those dogs.

Have you gone to a club?

Handled some dogs, talked to some owners? 
I would do that before jumping in and getting one of my own, especially when you will soon be away at school and will not have time for a puppy.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I have well over 6 thousand, that is from birthdays, allowance, odd jobs, and selling things over the last 3 years. I know I am ready for a dog. All the money is for vet bills and food, I have everything else I will need. Am I still not ready?


If you have that much money then please spend it on a dog from a reputable breeder. Why in the world would you be looking at BYB dogs for $50 or $350? Spend the money now to stack the odds of a healthy dog in your favor.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> GSDLover2000,
> 
> I know this is really hard, but make it an incentive. Your dad is not on board with you having a GSD. Any GSD you can get for 50$ is probably going to be a poor representative of the breed. And this can taint your love for the breed and your family's. Until you move out on your own, and pay for your own place where you can have a dog, and can make your own rules, I think you should forego getting a GSD.
> 
> ...


I thought it was obvious that my parents are now okay with it? Considering they gave me a budget... My family is on board with the following: australian shepherd, german shepherd, and golden retriever. I have the money, the supplies, the love and desire, and the "on board-ness of my family, I know I am ready. I really didn't need any of you telling me I am not. I didn't ask.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> To answer your question: I would not get one of those dogs.


Thank you for answering my actual question.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just read your last two posts. 

Ok, so money is not the issue. I think that the advice is well-meaning. Take the $50 as a note that Dad and Mom are not on board with this, and plan to use your own money to buy your dog. 

I still think that it will be better for you to be out from under their thumbs, then they will not have any part in the care of your dog. The dog will not live under their roof, and they will not have any say over its training, vetting, feeding, etc. 

Pups could be pure-bred. I wouldn't buy one though.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> If you have that much money then please spend it on a dog from a reputable breeder. Why in the world would you be looking at BYB dogs for $50 or $350? Spend the money now to stack the odds of a healthy dog in your favor.


The money is for the important things for the dog. As long as the dog will be healthy, I don't need it to be AKC registered, or from a special breeder with a 5 year health guarantee. I saved that money for one reason, and I intend to use it for that reason.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> OK, then, go get one of those dogs.
> That is what you wanted to hear.
> Good luck.


Uhm it isn't. I wanted your guys opinion on if they are purebred, and instead you guys argued that I wasn't ready and was unfit to get a dog. So, I told you that I didn't ask for that. Which I didn't.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GSDLover2000 said:


> The money is for the important things for the dog. As long as the dog will be healthy, I don't need it to be AKC registered, or from a special breeder with a 5 year health guarantee. I saved that money for one reason, and I intend to use it for that reason.


This is some of the worst logic that I have ever heard in my life. Health starts with genetics and breeding.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> Just read your last two posts.
> 
> Ok, so money is not the issue. I think that the advice is well-meaning. Take the $50 as a note that Dad and Mom are not on board with this, and plan to use your own money to buy your dog.
> 
> ...


I did read them, because I wrote them. They told me that they are fine with me getting one. They said they can contribute 50 dollars, that doesn't mean they aren't on board. I am using my own money, just don't have enough for the adoption fee. I am making sure that it is my responsibility and not theirs, but sorry if I asked my parents if they could help because I don't have enough.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDLover2000 said:


> The money is for the important things for the dog. As long as the dog will be healthy, I don't need it to be AKC registered, or from a special breeder with a 5 year health guarantee. I saved that money for one reason, and I intend to use it for that reason.


How do you know it will be healthy?

Even a generally healthy dog will have problems that will send you running to the vet. 
You can't guarantee that the dog will not have health problems, and even minor ones, such as mine has, will quickly deplete your fund.

The way you are going about this tells us you are not ready.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> This is some of the worst logic that I have ever heard in my life. Health starts with genetics and breeding.


How exactly? I don't need it to be from a breeder, I just care that is healthy and happy. Just because it isn't from a reputable breeder doesn't mean it is unhealthy.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If you have saved up over 6 thousand dollars, then your are all set to get a good dog from a good breeder, with plenty left over for all the other expenses. 

Here some good info on identifying good breeders:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

(German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> How do you know it will be healthy?
> 
> Even a generally healthy dog will have problems that will send you running to the vet.
> You can't guarantee that the dog will not have health problems, and even minor ones, such as mine has, will quickly deplete your fund.
> ...


Then that is your problem if you think I am not ready, I know I am. I have been for years now. I have saved up, done my research, gotten my family on board, and just because I don't need it from a stinking breeder means I am not ready????????????????????? And I don't know it will be healthy, just like I don't know from a breeder, dogs from breeders can be just as unhealthy from a dog not from a breeder.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why don't you wait untill you and your family can afford a
nice dog? what's the rush?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GSDLover2000 said:


> How exactly? I don't need it to be from a breeder, I just care that is healthy and happy. Just because it isn't from a reputable breeder doesn't mean it is unhealthy.


Reputable breeders clear the parents' hips, elbows, DM, etc. Those puppies you posted look like they live in filth, are probably infested with worms, and I can guarantee you the owners did not clear the parents for anything! Many health problems are, guess what, GENETIC! :wild: Crazy, I know! 

Oh and you know what else? Many temperament problems are GENETIC too! Reputable breeders don't tote their dogs all over the place just for their pleasure, titling and working a dog shows that the dog can function in society, under pressure, with strangers, etc.

And that is how your logic is horribly flawed...

I'm going to bang my head against a wall now...:hammer:


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Honestly, I have never been more offended. I did not start this thread to start a fight. I asked if a dog was purebred. I got criticism that I wasn't ready for a dog, rather than answers to my question. I hate getting mad, but honestly you people are very rude. I am perfectly ready to give a dog a loving, healthy, and caring home. Just because I can only spend $50 dollars for the adoption fee, means I am unfit to own a dog. I have waited years for one and saved up a lot, and I did not need you people to knock me down and criticize me. Just because I can not afford a dog from a breeder, doesn't mean I am not and ready and also doesn't mean the dog will be unhealthy or have bad genetics. Honestly, do you people think before you write something down? I want to say I am sorry if I was rude to anyone, I really am, but I was very offended. You can go ahead and think I am crazy, rude, not ready, or have "terrible logic", but I don't mind. I know I am ready, and I know I can give a dog a great home whether or not it is from a breeder or not. Thank you to those who answered my actual question.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Reputable breeders clear the parents' hips, elbows, DM, etc. Those puppies you posted look like they live in filth, are probably infested with worms, and I can guarantee you the owners did not clear the parents for anything! Many health problems are, guess what, GENETIC! :wild: Crazy, I know!
> 
> Oh and you know what else? Many temperament problems are GENETIC too! Reputable breeders don't tote their dogs all over the place just for their pleasure, titling and working a dog shows that the dog can function in society, under pressure, with strangers, etc.
> 
> ...


You are one rude person. You know I am 12 right?? So, I don't know everything about breeders, but I do know good dogs don't always come from them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I did read them, because I wrote them. They told me that they are fine with me getting one. They said they can contribute 50 dollars, that doesn't mean they aren't on board. I am using my own money, just don't have enough for the adoption fee. I am making sure that it is my responsibility and not theirs, but sorry if I asked my parents if they could help because I don't have enough.


Noah, 

You misread my post. I had just read your previous two posts that were typed and posted while I was posting my lengthy reply. So at that point, I now understand that you have a couple of thou saved up. While that does not indicate that you are ready to own a GSD, you are right, that wasn't the question. 

Since, I cannot bring myself to encourage you to buy one of those puppies, I will try to just watch it play out.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GSDLover2000 said:


> You are one rude person. You know I am 12 right?? So, I don't know everything about breeders, but I do know good dogs don't always come from them.


How in the world am I supposed to know that you are 12...that makes A LOT of sense now...


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Then that is your problem if you think I am not ready, I know I am. I have been for years now. I have saved up, done my research, gotten my family on board, and just because I don't need it from a stinking breeder means I am not ready????????????????????? And I don't know it will be healthy, just like I don't know from a breeder, dogs from breeders can be just as unhealthy from a dog not from a breeder.


Your statements make it obvious your not ready dude. You dont have a GSD and you are asking advice from people that know. If you have your mind made up buy the dog. Honestly most of us could probably careless to help a person with your kind of attitude, so just take every opinion for what its worth. Try not to be so defensive your the one making the decision.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> Noah,
> 
> You misread my post. I had just read your previous two posts that were typed and posted while I was posting my lengthy reply. So at that point, I now understand that you have a couple of thou saved up. While that does not indicate that you are ready to own a GSD, you are right, that wasn't the question.
> 
> Since, I cannot bring myself to encourage you to buy one of those puppies, I will try to just watch it play out.


Honestly I am not getting one of those pups. I asked a question few answered, and I decided I would pass. I can always find others. I am not angry because people aren't saying I should get them, I am angry because I am being criticized and picked on because I only have 50 dollars to spend for an adoption fee.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> Your statements make it obvious your not ready dude. You dont have a GSD and you are asking advice from people that know. If you have your mind made up buy the dog. Honestly most of us could probably careless to help a person with your kind of attitude, so just take every opinion for what its worth. Try not to be so defensive your the one making the decision.


I have no attitude. I rarely do, and I realized I may have had some in my posts so I said sorry. But you "dudes" are very rude, so I got a little frustrated. And this isn't even about those pups anymore, I literally asked if they were purebred that doesn't mean I am going to get them. I just wanted your guys' advice, and instead I got criticism. Also, I just asked here because you guys have been very nice in the past, I could have asked my dad who has owned 4 GSD's in the past and knows them very well. I know I am ready for a GSD or any dog at that. I have no attitude, if anyone does it is you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I am being criticized and picked on because I only have 50 dollars to spend for an adoption fee.


Well, I figured you were born in 2000, from your screen name. 

That is why I know you are not ready. 

You are about the age of my boys, and all the work with our dog is done by me, because they are too busy with school and do not have the hours and hours required to devote to a dog such as a GSD. 

Again: go to a club, have your parents understand what they are getting, because the work with the dog will fall on their shoulders, including taking the dog to the vet and all its training, socialization and care.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Noah-

These folks are only trying to save you heartbreak and misery. You are correct in that getting and random pup from CL is NOT a guarantee that it will be a physical mess. But is sure DOES INCREASE the odds of that. Breeders(good ones) xray and health test and breed specific animals in hopes to eliminate genetic hiccups that GSDs are prone to having. Again, not a guarantee that the pup will be free of debilitating disease or physical maladies but it sure stacks the deck in the pups favor.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, I figured you were born in 2000, from your screen name.
> 
> That is why I know you are not ready.
> 
> ...


You figured correct. You don't KNOW I am not ready, you think. You don't know much about me, so you can't KNOW that I am not ready. I had a dog in the past, that was a lot like a GSD, after school everyday I did my work outside playing with her, and I fed her and everything. She was lived very long. She lived to be around 17 years old. I know I will have time for a GSD, and the GSD would never be alone, there is always at least one person at my house, and we have other dogs to keep her company. I know I am ready, and I can know because I know more about my situation than you do. Thank you for the advice, but I know I can handle it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDLover2000 said:


> But you "dudes" are very rude,


We are honest, and we want to see new owners succeed and enjoy their dogs.

I doubt that in we were speaking in person that you would face a room full of adults (who are trying to help you)and tell them they are rude, to their faces.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDLover2000 said:


> You figured correct. You don't KNOW I am not ready, you think. You don't know much about me, so you can't KNOW that I am not ready. I had a dog in the past, that was a lot like a GSD, after school everyday I did my work outside playing with her, and I fed her and everything. She was lived very long. She lived to be around 17 years old. I know I will have time for a GSD, and the GSD would never be alone, there is always at least one person at my house, and we have other dogs to keep her company. I know I am ready, and I can know because I know more about my situation than you do. Thank you for the advice, but I know I can handle it.


You are welcome.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> We are honest, and we want to see new owners succeed and enjoy their dogs.
> 
> I doubt that in we were speaking in person that you would face a room full of adults (who are trying to help you)and tell them they are rude, to their faces.


Maybe I wouldn't flat out call you rude, but I would said something. Because most of you have been rude, or at least "not nice". I don't see the help in anything any of you said. All I saw were mean comments toward me, sure maybe some of you said some good advice, but most of you were criticizing me. And like you just said you are adults, and I am 12. So, you adults are being rude to a 12 year old.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> You are welcome.


Really...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Noah, we're just trying to explain that you want to stack the odds in your favor of a healthy temperamentally sound dog. You're going to be hard pressed to find this from a poor representation of the breed. I've had the unhealthy dogs. They're a drain on your heart and your money. It becomes very stressful to care for and provide for a dog that is unhealthy and it's not easy for the dog either. 

Please don't take offense. You want to stack the odds in your favor for the health of your future dog and that's why we're saying save your money (more) and go with a reputable breeder who breeds for health and temperament of their dogs. 

For the puppies in the ad, I wouldn't. They do appear to be PB but very poor examples of the breed. Both physically and how they are behaving in avoiding the person with the camera. Speaking from experience, you want a mentally sound dog. A fearful dog with demons in their head is very stressful to deal with. It's a liability. It's dangerous. 

Please just heed the advice given here of those with more experience in this. its great your parents are finally on board and willing to contribute something but what happens when the money in your savings runs out? Food gets expensive. Vet care can be costly. Emergencies can and do come up. Training costs. Socialization is time consuming. 

We're not trying to discourage you. Just trying to encourage you to get a dog you'll enjoy instead of one that has a higher possibility of being a burden financially and mentally.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Noah, we're just trying to explain that you want to stack the odds in your favor of a healthy temperamentally sound dog. You're going to be hard pressed to find this from a poor representation of the breed. I've had the unhealthy dogs. They're a drain on your heart and your money. It becomes very stressful to care for and provide for a dog that is unhealthy and it's not easy for the dog either.
> 
> Please don't take offense. You want to stack the odds in your favor for the health of your future dog and that's why we're saying save your money (more) and go with a reputable breeder who breeds for health and temperament of their dogs.
> 
> ...


If everyone else could have said that the way you did, I wouldn't be this mad. I did not appreciate anything any of the others said, so I did not pay attention to any advice given. I understand most of you are trying to help, but it isn't helping when you tell me I am not ready or shouldn't get a dog. It is only hurting my feelings. Thank you KZoppa.


----------



## OyMyShepherdBoy (Jun 13, 2013)

I think everyone has given you great advice. You have come to a great place to receive well educated opinions and advice from people who are very active within the GSD community. They are informing you of their opinion based on the knowledge they have, and if its not what you were looking for perhaps you may find the answer you want elsewhere. If you are looking for someone to tell you its the best idea in the world to get a 6 week old puppy for pennies on craigslist then this is probably not the place to get that answer. 

All anyone can offer is their honest opinion on the situation with the information you have presented. 

Now for my opinion! I think it would benefit you to take the money you have worked hard to save and invest it in a dog from a reputable breeder. If paying thousands of dollars in vet bills is okay with you, and you can afford that. I don't understand the need to spend so little on your pup. You pay for what you get. If you want a healthy pup, with a great temperament, and is a true representation of the breed; then spend the money and get that! If you don't care and are willing to risk getting a sick puppy with unknown background and genetics then go ahead and take your parents $50 dollars and get one. 

Everyone here will tell you its not a good idea. It's clear nothing anyone says will change your mind on the situation. So take the advice if you want to but if you don't there is no reason to get defensive.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Noah 

Those pups are probably purebred, but they appear to very poorly bred. You're right to say you're going to pass. It's unfortunate for the pups, but those breedings can't be supported. I think you're a lover of GSDs, and have probably read that already and considered it and maybe that's why you asked us? Idk, I'm not inside your head, lol. 

Have you considered adopting a rescue dog? If you did that, your parents would have to be involved, and that would be great, because everybody here could chill out and be reassured that your home is being properly screened and matched with the right purebred GSD...

I have handsome young rescue male who is training up nicely and has developed some pretty awesome social skills. It's been a lot of work, but so is a puppy!

And if you already have $6K saved up, you can totally afford the typical $250-300 adoption fee right now, and let your parents keep their $50 to help the girls in school. Win win. 

Just a thought. Never say never, kiddo. If you can pass a rescue interview, then I will be your biggest cheerleader 

Just a thought...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> If everyone else could have said that the way you did, I wouldn't be this mad. I did not appreciate anything any of the others said, so I did not pay attention to any advice given. I understand most of you are trying to help, but it isn't helping when you tell me I am not ready or shouldn't get a dog. It is only hurting my feelings. Thank you KZoppa.


She gives good advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

OyMyShepherdBoy said:


> I think everyone has given you great advice. You have come to a great place to receive well educated opinions and advice from people who are very active within the GSD community. They are informing you of their opinion based on the knowledge they have, and if its not what you were looking for perhaps you may find the answer you want elsewhere. If you are looking for someone to tell you its the best idea in the world to get a 6 week old puppy for pennies on craigslist then this is probably not the place to get that answer.
> 
> All anyone can offer is their honest opinion on the situation with the information you have presented.
> 
> ...


I didn't meant to get defensive. I wish you could see it from perspective. I am really not the type of person to get angry, ot anything like that, but when I do I tend to unleash some pent up anger. So sorry to everyone for any rudeness I may have unleashed. I just felt sort of ganged up on. Thank for the advice Shepherdboy


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> She gives good advice
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She really does.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> Hi Noah
> 
> Those pups are probably purebred, but they appear to very poorly bred. You're right to say you're going to pass. It's unfortunate for the pups, but those breedings can't be supported. I think you're a lover of GSDs, and have probably read that already and considered it and maybe that's why you asked us? Idk, I'm not inside your head, lol.
> 
> ...


Well, I have considered it. I have already found an AMAZING 1 year old, white purebred GSD girl at my favorite GSD rescue. I will definitely try! Thanks so much! Really appreciate it


----------



## OyMyShepherdBoy (Jun 13, 2013)

You are welcome! I hope that you find your perfect pup. I would say to pass on the pups you posted. Every puppy can be super cute, so take some time to look beyond the "It's a puppy" excitement and really look at the dog before jumping into any decision.  really interact with them and meet the parents and take time to come to your decision.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think you've gotten some good advise, heed it

None of my business but I have a question, and you don't have to answer if you don't want to..

If you've saved up all this money, why can't you use some of that and go to a reputable breeder? 

I know you said it's for vet bills and such, but , taking 'some' of it to purchase a good puppy will hopefully save you that money on vet bills in the future. (certainly not a guarantee) 

I see your checking out a 1 yr old rescue, hope it works out for you.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think you've gotten some good advise, heed it
> 
> None of my business but I have a question, and you don't have to answer if you don't want to..
> 
> ...


Well, like you said. I knew vet bills and food is very expensive, so I devoted it all to that. I know I can afford a breeder or a rescue, but wanted the money to the big stuff. I still want to give it all to the vet, but I am going to shoot for the 1 year old GSD and sell something of mine to get the 350 to adopt her. Thanks


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

One more thought: If I were your age, I would be looking for a middle aged dog rehoming from a family environment. Up until recently, I had three dogs. 10, 8, and 2 turning 3 years old. My senior passed a few weeks ago. Anyway...

I adopted the 8 year old when she was three, and she has been awesome! At 8, she is still incredibly fit and active. Pretty much the perfect amount of dog for a twelve year old to handle!

Also, if you adopt a middle aged dog, then when it's a senior dog, you will be in high school and can work enough to cover the senior vet bills. They rival puppy bills. And also, you probably won't be forced to choose between leaving a dog at home or complicating your future, when you go away to college or the military or wherever you choose when you turn 18. 

I think everyone who has responded to your thread remembers turning 18, starting adulthood, and how many choices we had to make. It's so exciting! The fewer limitations you place on yourself now, the further you will be able to go then 

Okay, that will be my last unsolicited advice tonight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I think if you take your time and do some more research you will find that it makes more sense to spend some of the $6000 buying a well bred GSD and getting insurance for it and that should leave money for supplies, training and food. A dog from a good breeder doesn't guarantee no health risks but a lot of people here have seen some real horror stories from poorly bred dogs. If a GSD costs $25 that is a good indicator it isn't pure bred and you will never be able to tell from pictures. If pure bred is important to you that is another reason to go with a good breeder. You keep saying adoption fee but this isn't a rescue this is a sale. If it was an adoption from the pound $50 might not be unreasonable but that is a rescue/adoption situation. If someone is selling them for that it is usually a sign something is wrong. The pound has adoption fees like that so they don't have to euthanize the dog and it still only covers a fraction of their costs and they usually also rely on donations and operate at a loss to be able to offer cheap adoptions.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay, that will be my last unsolicited advice tonight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE]

No it's okay  I appreciate it


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok to answer your original question and I will explain it in a way that someone who is younger can understand. 
No, These puppies would not be a good idea to get and I am not saying that because they are cheap, I am saying that because they look unhealthy, even if they are purebred, they just look so sad and sickly. The price does give an indication, as others on here have said, that the parents have not been bred properly. Their hips have most likely not been tested or tested for other diseases, which means later on your cute little pup could suffer from these diseases. This means you will have to spend money to help it live better or it will not live a long healthy life. 
Look at you dog as an investment. You spend more money now, to have it a longer and spend less down the road. You want a dog that lives a long healthy life right?
You are right, you don't need to spend thousands upon thousands of dollars, especially if you don't care about papers, but you do want to get a pup from someone who has had hips and other genetic testing done. It makes for a happier better life for the both of you 
Good luck! I hope you take what everyone has said into consideration, even if you thought they were being rude, there was a lot of good advice in there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

WGSD Nikko said:


> Ok to answer your original question and I will explain it in a way that someone who is younger can understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What do you mean...? I am 12 not stupid


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha at 12 I would not have understood half of what these people said! I am new to owning a GSD, so I can kind of break it down more  I think the advice of looking into a rescue is best


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

WGSD Nikko said:


> Haha at 12 I would not have understood half of what these people said! I am new to owning a GSD, so I can kind of break it down more  I think the advice of looking into a rescue is best
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, well I have been told I am a lot more mature than most people my age. So, I understood it all") Thanks though!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I do think the rescue would be a good choice, because of the reasons listed above.

Have you met her yet? That would be the first step. 

And I never did post about the puppies you posted, I agree with the others, they dont look that healthy, and I would not only pass, but run


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Instead of supporting a BYB, why not look in a shelter?

*** VERY URGENT!! WONDERFUL PUPPIES & DOGS - ADOPT/FOSTER/PLEDGE!!!!!










Now costs....I paid $75 for my pound puppy in my avatar from a local shelter. So for I have $5000 just in one knee. That's not counting 2 growth removals, yearly check ups and vaccination, etc. and I'm still paying that off.


----------



## Pmcman14 (May 12, 2013)

GSDLover2000 , I'm just going to give you some advice from myself since I might be the closest age to you on this forum (19). I'm going into my sophomore year of college.
I just like you have always wanted a GSD since I could remember, and in May one of my friends found a GSD wandering on their ranch and asked if I wanted it and I jumped on the opportunity immediately thinking I was ready for one, I just like you also had a couple grand in my savings account, researched the breed almost every day and thought I knew everything. 
As much as I love my dog, and he does mean the world to me, I wish I would have waited till I was done with school. It's almost like I'm taking care of a baby, if not worse sometimes. The first couple of months I watched my money slowly disappear, after shots, toys, crate, bedding, training, and constantly buying bag of food after bag of food. It's been tough, I couldn't enjoy the summer I planned I would have mainly because its constantly a chore caring for a puppy. Especially when you have to wake up at 3am because your dog has diarrhea and won't go back to sleep after. And I won't even get into of how much of a land shark he can be sometimes. He can be absolutely crazy sometimes, and it's hard when you don't know a dogs background, but I just thank God everyday that he is healthy and hopefully will continue to stay healthy, because I have no idea how I would pay for anything if something were to happen other than asking my parents. 
A couple more things to add, if you have a social life now, you can almost kiss it goodbye until your dog is older. There is nothing worse than being invited to go somewhere and having to tell them no because your dog ate a rock or something and you have to watch him like a hawk. And I'm guessing from your attitude and cockiness (not bashing you, I understand I was just like you lol) that you're probably a junior or senior in high school. Have you thought about what you're going to do with your dog after school? Is your dog going to affect you having to stay home for school? There is not one dorm that will allow a dog, I was lucky enough to sneak my dog in there until I moved back home for the summer. 
Just going to sum it up for you because I can go on and on, but my best advice for you is to wait.. Wait, wait, wait. Wait till you can afford a dog from a reputable breeder, where you know their background and where they're coming from. That was a big mistake, but not as much as not waiting. I know my dog and I would have a better life if I chose to get one after college. But that's all the advice I can give to you, and if you choose not to listen then the best of luck to you. You will enjoy him or her and will love you forever, but hopefully you WAIT!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Noah, 
I just wanted to let you know like everyone ells. My parents did not let me get a dog when I was young and I was so upset, I was always meant to have a dog. I trained my cat dog commands! 

Now I see why and I no longer blame them. 

I have a great pup, from great bloodlines. It is still costing me over 2k in the past 5 month we had him. Just a list of few things: it cost over $400-700 for initial shots and visits, this is if you pup does not get sick, and many do get sick and get parasites etc. and need additional treatment. We had to take our pup to see a specialist for a gum/tooth injury (he is fine). We tried maybe different foods and the pup was very sick until we found THE ONE THAT WORKS! and it's not the cheapest food out there. Toys, crate, emergency products, training, preventatives and I can just go on and on... I can look at the credit card and list a million things. 

I had no idea why I could not go to the shelter and pick up the pup. Now I see that it's not the cost of the dog, it's what comes after you get one.

I am so glad I waited until I had my own home and stable income. 

If you get a pup that has issues, temperament problems and so on, its hard and heartbreaking. Being ready for a dog takes allot more than imaginable and everyone has to be on-board in the house or it's not fair to the dog. 

Anyways I know what it's like, I really wanted a dog and was sad that all my friends have one, I don't blame my parents now. I understand.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

This is the girl from the rescue. Let's cross fingers!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Another thing to mention as stated above, if you plan to go to college, what will happen to the dog? almost no apartments these days take a GSD =/


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This thread is amazing. :rofl:


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I second the above post of looking in shelters. I got Mia for $75 in a shelter (Shots, spay, health checkup and flea treatment included. They also paid our first vet visit and her second round of shots), and so far she has been as healthy and wonderful as she can be. 

I also agree with what some other people have been saying, it's not necessarily that you are not ready for a dog, it just may not be the right time. I think it's very admirable that you've saved up so much money to take care of a dog. However, since you don't have much to spend on the dog itself - $50 won't even pay for most dogs out of shelters - I suggest you saving up a bit more. I'm not a person that is going to insist that you either buy from a reputable breeder or don't buy at all, but don't settle for any puppy just because it's cheap.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

wildo said:


> This thread is amazing. :rofl:


Why is that? I assume it was sarcastic?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> I second the above post of looking in shelters. I got Mia for $75 in a shelter (Shots, spay, health checkup and flea treatment included. They also paid our first vet visit and her second round of shots), and so far she has been as healthy and wonderful as she can be.
> 
> I also agree with what some other people have been saying, it's not necessarily that you are not ready for a dog, it just may not be the right time. I think it's very admirable that you've saved up so much money to take care of a dog. However, since you don't have much to spend on the dog itself - $50 won't even pay for most dogs out of shelters - I suggest you saving up a bit more. I'm not a person that is going to insist that you either buy from a reputable breeder or don't buy at all, but don't settle for any puppy just because it's cheap.


I can't find a shelter with a young (1 year and under) , female GSD in my area


----------



## Imthemomma (May 19, 2013)

I know GSD rescues were mentioned but Check the pound! I went to my local animal shelter/city pound and rescued my boy there. It feels so good saving someone thats needs a home. Instead of supporting some irresponsible back yard breeder.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Some of you may have seen my threads about Jaxx... He was from Craigslist. And he is a great dog, and very well represents the breed. BUT I took a chance that could have gone very wrong by getting off of CL. You never know what could happen with those dogs. If you do get a pup off of CL PLEASE at least meet the parents. You are right, breeders could have some bad pups too, but it's unlikely. 
Those pups could be GREAT dogs even if they are just from Craigslist... I know Jaxx is great but it is a risk that could make you go though heart break. Nobody can tell at all that my boy is from Craig's list, but it looks like a different case for those puppies you where looking at. Please take our advise and wait on a dog. I know you will get one when the time is right, whether its now, or in another 2 years  you sound very mature for a twelve year old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

MiaMoo said:


> I think it's very admirable that you've saved up so much money to take care of a dog.


I am blown away that a child saved that much! Noah, don't get offended by being called a child but to save that amount you have been saving for years and at 12, you are still a child. Kudo's to you!

I have a 17 yr old and a 22 yr old. I would not have made them financially responsible for a dog at 12 yrs old. To many things can happen that cost way more than the money you have saved. Many, many dogs live their entire lives without any major issues. I had a collie before Jax that never needed any major medical. A Boxer who has had a mast cell removed and thyroid but still not that expensive. Another Boxer who is healthy at 7 yrs. So I think bad things happening are really not that common. You just need to be prepared for an emergency. If your dog bloats, blows an ACL..that will take half your savings in one swipe. Are your parents going to help you with costs such as these?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Guys I am more than willing to adopt from a shelter. That is why I want to get one from a rescue, because I want to "rescue" one  Please help me out and find a shelter (in the southern california area) with a female GSD (2 years or younger) I have searched for awhile, and can't find one! So, please help me out!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I can't find a shelter with a young (1 year and under) , female GSD in my area


Keep looking. They are out there. Jax was 12 weeks old. Call the shelters and let them know what you are looking for. 

Please Please...in the meantime learn about evaluating a dog. You have other dogs. You will need to make sure she will get along with your current animals.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Well, like you said. I knew vet bills and food is very expensive, so I devoted it all to that. I know I can afford a breeder or a rescue, but wanted the money to the big stuff. I still want to give it all to the vet, but I am going to shoot for the 1 year old GSD and sell something of mine to get the 350 to adopt her. Thanks


Great idea! Take the $50 from your folks, add $300 of your own! You get the sweet white shepherd and she gets a forever home! WIN-WIN!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I can't find a shelter with a young (1 year and under) , female GSD in my area


Keep on looking. I had the same problem while looking. I checked constantly at all the shelters even remotely close to my area both online and in person. It probably took only 2 very determined weeks to find my pup. Puppies come in all the time, they also usually get adopted extremely fast. *Keep looking, look everywhere, then repeat.*

I got very lucky with my girl - I waited in line outside of a shelter about 50 miles from my house for 30 minutes before opening to adopt a GSD pup I saw online, and she was still adopted before me. As I was leaving completely heartbroken a worker led me to a litter of 6 with their mom that had just been surrendered that morning, they weren't even adoptable yet. I snatched up her papers immediately.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Guys I am more than willing to adopt from a shelter. That is why I want to get one from a rescue, because I want to "rescue" one  Please help me out and find a shelter (in the southern california area) with a female GSD (2 years or younger) I have searched for awhile, and can't find one! So, please help me out!


Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Los Angeles, CA | FRANKLYN

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Los Angeles, CA | POPPY

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Riverside, CA | Pepper

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Moreno Valley, CA | A426258 URGENT AT MORENO VALLEY



There are lots and lots in California. Just do a search on petfinder.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

brightspot said:


> Great idea! Take the $50 from your folks, add $300 of your own! You get the sweet white shepherd and she gets a forever home! WIN-WIN!


That was my immediate thought... you have $6k sitting in a bank and found the perfect dog, there's no reason that your parent's $50 stipend should stop you.

Hitch a ride to the bank, pull out your $300, and head to the shelter. They won't adopt out to you because of your age, but because your parents are 100% on-board with you getting a dog they will be happy to sign the paperwork for you.

Then grab a ride to your vet and get the works! If your shelter doesn't vaccinate, you'll probably be in for another $150 all-told. So you'll only be out $450 and you (and your 100% supportive family) will have a new member to enjoy. 

It's really that simple. As long as your folks don't mind plenty of white fur in the back of the car and really are totally supportive it'll be a piece of cake. Post pics when you get her!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe consider your budget with pet insurance factored in. They may not pay everything for everything, but it may save you from whiping out your whole account for something like bloat.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Noah, thank you for considering saving a shelter GSD! Many of us have some amazing, wonderful dogs who came out of shelters. I had a WGSL dog from the shelter in Santa Barbara many years ago that passed away from cancer at an old age last year. My heart dog (my avatar) is a large, gentle bicolor male who was pulled by a rescue from the LA city shelter in South L.A. He's now an old guy, but he was 11 months old when I adopted him. 

Southern California has one of the largest populations of homeless GSDs in the country, and many are euthanized as there aren't enough spots in rescue for all of them. You really will be saving a life, whether you adopt from one of the wonderful So Cal GSD rescues (OC GSR, Burbank/LA GSR, Westside GSR, or San Diego/So Cal GSR) -- or directly from any public shelter. Every rescue adoption opens another space in rescue for a shelter dog -- so either route saves a dog's life!

Although I no longer live in So Cal, I still get a weekly email of all the GSDs in shelters there. They also get posted to a rescue forum too, but I don't think I can post the link here. I'm seeing lots of 1-2 year olds. A 2 year old dog should still be considered--they aren't even really adults until 3. Let me see what I can do in posting a few options for you to look at with your parents.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Los Angeles, CA | FRANKLYN
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Los Angeles, CA | POPPY
> 
> ...


The last two. What are the shelters?? I really like the last one!


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Guys I am more than willing to adopt from a shelter. That is why I want to get one from a rescue, because I want to "rescue" one  Please help me out and find a shelter (in the southern california area) with a female GSD (2 years or younger) I have searched for awhile, and can't find one! So, please help me out!


Just keep looking! I wanted to adopt a dog around 2 years old (preferably a gsd) I searched every shelter website in southern california for about 6 months before I found my boy Thor. It is possible. Just look at sites daily. There are also a few gsd rescues in so cal, Their adoption rates will be higher but at least you'll have an idea of the dogs temperament, know its fully vetted. Good luck in your search

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Noah, thank you for considering saving a shelter GSD! Many of us have some amazing, wonderful dogs who came out of shelters. I had a WGSL dog from the shelter in Santa Barbara many years ago that passed away from cancer at an old age last year. My heart dog (my avatar) is a large, gentle bicolor male who was pulled by a rescue from the LA city shelter in South L.A. He's now an old guy, but he was 11 months old when I adopted him.
> 
> Southern California has one of the largest populations of homeless GSDs in the country, and many are euthanized as there aren't enough spots in rescue for all of them. You really will be saving a life, whether you adopt from one of the wonderful So Cal GSD rescues (OC GSR, Burbank/LA GSR, Westside GSR, or San Diego/So Cal GSR) -- or directly from any public shelter. Every rescue adoption opens another space in rescue for a shelter dog -- so either route saves a dog's life!
> 
> Although I no longer live in So Cal, I still get a weekly email of all the GSDs in shelters there. They also get posted to a rescue forum too, but I don't think I can post the link here. I'm seeing lots of 1-2 year olds. A 2 year old dog should still be considered--they aren't even really adults until 3. Let me see what I can do in posting a few options for you to look at with your parents.


Thank you!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's Rocky (sorry it's not a link--I had to do a screen capture to get it to upload here)--not sure if he's still there since it's a week old, but he might be -- don't trust the shelter's label in calling dogs "mixes" (they get that wrong all the time):


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Southern California has one of the largest populations of homeless GSDs in the country, and many are euthanized as there aren't enough spots in rescue for all of them. You really will be saving a life, whether you adopt from one of the wonderful So Cal GSD rescues (OC GSR, Burbank/LA GSR, Westside GSR, or San Diego/So Cal GSR) -- or directly from any public shelter. Every rescue adoption opens another space in rescue for a shelter dog -- so either route saves a dog's life!


I have an application into Westside GSR. We won't get a new addition until our senior passes, but I seems some great dogs come and go at Westside. I am on their Facebook page. Great rescue from what I can tell. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

GSDLover2000 said:


> The last two. What are the shelters?? I really like the last one!


In the Petfinder listings, right under the title at the very top you'll purple text -- that line identifies the shelter (one is Moreno Valley, the other is Riverside). 

Google the shelter names, and you'll find directions and contact info to call tomorrow and see if the dog's are there -- maybe your parents would drive you to see them on Saturday?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The Orange Animal Care shelter supposedly has a 2 year old Sable Female named Bridgette - I don't have any impound number for her, but she's listed on the rescue forum I belong to. Here's their contact info: 561 The City Drive South, Orange, CA. 92868, 714-935-6848. She was posted on 8/5, so there's _a chance_ she's still there.

She's _beautiful: 








_


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Magwart said:


> The Orange Animal Care shelter supposedly has a 2 year old Sable Female named Bridgette - I don't have any impound number for her, but she's listed on the rescue forum I belong to. Here's their contact info: 561 The City Drive South, Orange, CA. 92868, 714-935-6848. She was posted on 8/5, so there's _a chance_ she's still there.
> 
> She's _beautiful:
> 
> ...


Orange County? or Orange the city??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Noah - enter the zip codes on mapquest.com to figure out how far away the shelters are from you.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure -- the forum just listed it as "Orange Animal Care," but the address is City of Orange. Google matches the address and phone number to this:
OC Animal Care


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This might be her, though the picture is a pretty awful "shelter intake" photo:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Orange, CA | A1266040


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Noah - enter the zip codes on mapquest.com to figure out how far away the shelters are from you.


I know. I am confused!!! The dogs you posted, I can not find, I found a shelter with a 3 month old female, but I don't know if they adopt to me. Called : Saving Shelter Pets of California. HELP! Confused!! And Magwarts, the sable girl, how can I get to her?? My parents wouldn't drive me there, unless they know she is there, and I can't like call or anything, it is better if I have the website, so I know the adoption fee, if she is available, etc. Help SOS sSorry just a little confused, and tired! (was up until 5am, can never sleep)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I really don't think any shelter will adopt to you. I think that you need your parents to go with you and sign the papers. 

Some shelters/rescues do not like to place some dogs in families that have children under a certain age, though I don't think 12 will be a problem.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> I really don't think any shelter will adopt to you. I think that you need your parents to go with you and sign the papers.
> 
> Some shelters/rescues do not like to place some dogs in families that have children under a certain age, though I don't think 12 will be a problem.


No. I meant like to me meaning like my family. I mean like my location, I wouldn't waltz in by myself! Haha no, I mean location


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

oh, ok.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You _have_ to be willing call shelters. I know it's old fashioned and the Internet is more comfortable, but shelters are usually run by old fashioned people with no time to update their websites. LOL 

Seriously, many shelters don't keep websites updated, and even if a dog is on a website, she could be adopted the day before you go -- calling is absolutely essential. Your parents should be involved in helping you talk with the shelter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Magwart said:


> You _have_ to be willing call shelters. I know it's old fashioned and the Internet is more comfortable, but shelters are usually run by old fashioned people with no time to update their websites. LOL
> 
> Seriously, many shelters don't keep websites updated, and even if a dog is on a website, she could be adopted the day before you go -- calling is absolutely essential. Your parents should be involved in helping you talk with the shelter.



^^^^ This is what I've been trying to say in the PM's.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I can almost guarantee you that if you get a $50 dog, you will spend all of your $6,000 you have saved up in no time. 

Parvo? Far more likely. Not cheap to treat. Not even guaranteed to save the dog's life, even with fast, aggressive treatment. 
Bad hips? You can almost put every penny on it. Bad temperament? Might as well start preparing for the worst. 

Go with a reputable breeder or rescue that can match a puppy/dog to your lifestyle and needs. 

I have a small breed dog and HE costs me a ton of money! If I had to buy all the big stuff (bigger crate, more food, bigger beds, etc), then I'd be out of a lot more money. In the 3 years I've had him, he's costed me $6,000+, EASY.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

They don't have a phone number?!?!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Magwart said:


> You _have_ to be willing call shelters. I know it's old fashioned and the Internet is more comfortable, but shelters are usually run by old fashioned people with no time to update their websites. LOL
> 
> Seriously, many shelters don't keep websites updated, and even if a dog is on a website, she could be adopted the day before you go -- calling is absolutely essential. Your parents should be involved in helping you talk with the shelter.


THIS. 

As I foster for a cat rescue, the owner and everyone else is far too busy with cats, vet visits, potential adopters, organizing events, making sure foster cats all get along, bottle feeding, etc. to be updating the website. It is so out of date, it's not even funny. So much easier to call, and you get a much faster response.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> THIS.
> 
> As I foster for a cat rescue, the owner and everyone else is far too busy with cats, vet visits, potential adopters, organizing events, making sure foster cats all get along, bottle feeding, etc. to be updating the website. It is so out of date, it's not even funny. So much easier to call, and you get a much faster response.


They literally don't have a phone number. It says use email, then provides an email address. I sent an email, waiting to hear back!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Why is that? I assume it was sarcastic?


No, I think he is amused. If he isn't, do you really wanna know? I wouldn't 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I can't find a shelter with a young (1 year and under) , female GSD in my area


It's worth waiting for the right dog. I usually spend 4-6 months visiting breed specific rescues before I make a decision. It's okay to be picky! It's a huge investment, especially at your age. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I found 4!! Waiting to hear back from the shelter if they are available, the price, and if they can adopt to people in my location.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Pmcman14 said:


> GSDLover2000 , I'm just going to give you some advice from myself since I might be the closest age to you on this forum (19). I'm going into my sophomore year of college.
> I just like you have always wanted a GSD since I could remember, and in May one of my friends found a GSD wandering on their ranch and asked if I wanted it and I jumped on the opportunity immediately thinking I was ready for one, I just like you also had a couple grand in my savings account, researched the breed almost every day and thought I knew everything.
> As much as I love my dog, and he does mean the world to me, I wish I would have waited till I was done with school. It's almost like I'm taking care of a baby, if not worse sometimes. The first couple of months I watched my money slowly disappear, after shots, toys, crate, bedding, training, and constantly buying bag of food after bag of food. It's been tough, I couldn't enjoy the summer I planned I would have mainly because its constantly a chore caring for a puppy. Especially when you have to wake up at 3am because your dog has diarrhea and won't go back to sleep after. And I won't even get into of how much of a land shark he can be sometimes. He can be absolutely crazy sometimes, and it's hard when you don't know a dogs background, but I just thank God everyday that he is healthy and hopefully will continue to stay healthy, because I have no idea how I would pay for anything if something were to happen other than asking my parents.
> A couple more things to add, if you have a social life now, you can almost kiss it goodbye until your dog is older. There is nothing worse than being invited to go somewhere and having to tell them no because your dog ate a rock or something and you have to watch him like a hawk. And I'm guessing from your attitude and cockiness (not bashing you, I understand I was just like you lol) that you're probably a junior or senior in high school. Have you thought about what you're going to do with your dog after school? Is your dog going to affect you having to stay home for school? There is not one dorm that will allow a dog, I was lucky enough to sneak my dog in there until I moved back home for the summer.
> ...


I can really relate to this PMCman.. Although I stopped college for personal reasons after my first year, hoping to start online classes at some point, hasnt happened yet. But right now, I am just working and making ends meet paying for Zelda and I. 
I got Zelda May 01. And with everything i've spent close to $3000.00 on her by now.. 
But gosh darn has it been worth it already!  
Without my job, i wouldn't be able to afford her. In fact I am looking for a different job because of her separation anxiety and for a better payed job. I am a bit concerned that you only have $6000 saved up. (Although for 12 years old, that is amazing, i probably had like $50 saved up when i was that age!) 
My little sister is 12, and i cannot imagine her taking care of a dog all by herself, there is a lot of time commitment, emotional commitment, stress, money, responsibilities. But perhaps you are more mature than my 12 year old sister.
You sound like you have good intentions and a good heart. And that is a great way to start. 
Personally, my life would be a lot less stressful, i would have $3000+ more than i do now (I could fix my car with that..), I would get more sleep, i would have a social life, and could keep my current job and take college classes online if i didn't get Zelda. Its a HUGE commitment. But if you believe you are ready, than go for it. 

Just as a side note.. I cant help but think of those poor puppies on your fist post.. And where they are going to go.. Are they going to be bred by someone else and so are those poorly genetic pups going to have pups of their own and make more pups? I wish i could take them and find them homes that would spay/neater them and give them the medical and behavioral attention they will more than likely need. Perhaps they will end up in shelters too and find no homes.. Just my thoughts, i work at a shelter. I got Zelda from a lady who got her from a byb, Zelda has lots of behavioral and physical problems and limitations that make my life stressful. But i am glad i took her, because i dont know where else she would have ended up and she has really enhanced my life. All animals need loving homes.. Once they are "in the system" they are in, nothing we can do about that. I know a lady who used her money to spay and neuter the parents of a lady her bred her Newfoundland dogs, they had puppies who had so many problems.. every puppy was anemic, couldnt walk, 2 were blind, and 2 had a disorder which made it so they have to eat upright in order for the food to go down. Those puppies are now all fixed up and in loving homes and those 2 parents are now fixed, no more puppies from them! So this is a happy ending.. I just hope those puppies get one too!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Slow down, Noah -- and board members! I know you feel like you just have to have a german shepherd right now but you've got you're whole life ahead of you. See if you find someone who has one and you could help with walking, training, etc. Or you could try to volunteer at a local shelter. Take your time though because the reality of a german shepherd (or any dog) is very different than the fantasy. What happens if the dog is fearful, reactive, has digestive issues, hip dysplasia, EPI, etc? These are all super common in german shepherds. Are your parents prepared to deal with all of that? 

Board members: I think this dog will be living outside? We can be supportive without finding a dog for Noah. No one has seen Noah's home or met his parents. We just know that Noah is very anxious to get a dog. If Noah's parents are really on board, they will help him find the right dog and pay for the adoption fee.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Noah, thank you for considering saving a shelter GSD! Many of us have some amazing, wonderful dogs who came out of shelters. I had a WGSL dog from the shelter in Santa Barbara many years ago that passed away from cancer at an old age last year. My heart dog (my avatar) is a large, gentle bicolor male who was pulled by a rescue from the LA city shelter in South L.A. He's now an old guy, but he was 11 months old when I adopted him.
> 
> Southern California has one of the largest populations of homeless GSDs in the country, and many are euthanized as there aren't enough spots in rescue for all of them. You really will be saving a life, whether you adopt from one of the wonderful So Cal GSD rescues (OC GSR, Burbank/LA GSR, Westside GSR, or San Diego/So Cal GSR) -- or directly from any public shelter. Every rescue adoption opens another space in rescue for a shelter dog -- so either route saves a dog's life!
> 
> Although I no longer live in So Cal, I still get a weekly email of all the GSDs in shelters there. They also get posted to a rescue forum too, but I don't think I can post the link here. I'm seeing lots of 1-2 year olds. A 2 year old dog should still be considered--they aren't even really adults until 3. Let me see what I can do in posting a few options for you to look at with your parents.


This a Californian! So sweet! I miss your state. I do. 

Noah-- I am so thrilled for you ' 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is that dogs can be very expensive. In the first year puppies cost a lot with vet bills, food, training classes, and supplies. Then there are the unexpected vet bills that usually crop up (dogs are not predictable). So before you get a dog, please be sure you know what you will do if your dog suddenly has a high vet bill and you use up all the money you've saved up. Will your parents help you pay for his food or future vet bills if, due to a vet emergency, you are suddenly out of the money you had saved? If the vet bills go over what you have in the bank, will they help pay for it? 
Also keep in mind that a "cheap" purchase price is more likely to come with a dog with future medical issues. Alhough of course health testing and such does not guarantee a healthy dog it does stack the deck in their favor.

Another option to consider besides getting a puppy from a BYB or going with a rescue, is getting an adult dog from a breeder or a rehome who was originally from a good breeder. Sometimes breeders have adult dogs looking for homes or someone may need to rehome their GSD who came from a good breeder. This way you can find a dog who had a good start in life, is already past the puppy stage and whose parents were health tested/etc... An adult dog may also be health tested themselves.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

VTGirlT said:


> I can really relate to this PMCman.. Although I stopped college for personal reasons after my first year, hoping to start online classes at some point, hasnt happened yet. But right now, I am just working and making ends meet paying for Zelda and I.
> I got Zelda May 01. And with everything i've spent close to $3000.00 on her by now..
> But gosh darn has it been worth it already!
> Without my job, i wouldn't be able to afford her. In fact I am looking for a different job because of her separation anxiety and for a better payed job. I am a bit concerned that you only have $6000 saved up. (Although for 12 years old, that is amazing, i probably had like $50 saved up when i was that age!)
> ...


Read this one twice, or three times, Noah. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

BowWowMeow said:


> Slow down, Noah -- and board members! I know you feel like you just have to have a german shepherd right now but you've got you're whole life ahead of you. See if you find someone who has one and you could help with walking, training, etc. Or you could try to volunteer at a local shelter. Take your time though because the reality of a german shepherd (or any dog) is very different than the fantasy. What happens if the dog is fearful, reactive, has digestive issues, hip dysplasia, EPI, etc? These are all super common in german shepherds. Are your parents prepared to deal with all of that?
> 
> Board members: I think this dog will be living outside? We can be supportive without finding a dog for Noah. No one has seen Noah's home or met his parents. We just know that Noah is very anxious to get a dog. If Noah's parents are really on board, they will help him find the right dog and pay for the adoption fee.


Great points. Zelda is fearful, reactive, had digestive issues, and possible hip dysplasia, oh I sure hope not EPI... 

Noah, is your new dog going to be living outside?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Neko said:


> Hi Noah,
> I just wanted to let you know like everyone ells. My parents did not let me get a dog when I was young and I was so upset, I was always meant to have a dog. I trained my cat dog commands!
> 
> Now I see why and I no longer blame them.
> ...


Noah, 

This is some more Very good advice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

VTGirlT said:


> Great points. Zelda is fearful, reactive, had digestive issues, and possible hip dysplasia, oh I sure hope not EPI...
> 
> Noah, is your new dog going to be living outside?


Yes.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Magwart said:


> The Orange Animal Care shelter supposedly has a 2 year old Sable Female named Bridgette - I don't have any impound number for her, but she's listed on the rescue forum I belong to. Here's their contact info: 561 The City Drive South, Orange, CA. 92868, 714-935-6848. She was posted on 8/5, so there's _a chance_ she's still there.
> 
> She's _beautiful:
> 
> ...


She's gorgeous! She might be a little too much dog for a twelve year old 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

And guys. Please stop saying I am not ready once again. I am not going to wait until I am older, I am going to get one now, hopefully one of the four from the shelter. I don't need advice anymore, just encouragement


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Chicagocanine said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that dogs can be very expensive. In the first year puppies cost a lot with vet bills, food, training classes, and supplies. Then there are the unexpected vet bills that usually crop up (dogs are not predictable). So before you get a dog, please be sure you know what you will do if your dog suddenly has a high vet bill and you use up all the money you've saved up. Will your parents help you pay for his food or future vet bills if, due to a vet emergency, you are suddenly out of the money you had saved? If the vet bills go over what
> Another option to consider besides getting a puppy from a BYB or going with a rescue, is getting an adult dog from a breeder or a rehome who was originally from a good breeder. Sometimes breeders have adult dogs looking for homes or someone may need to rehome their GSD who came from a good breeder. This way you can find a dog who had a good start in life, is already past the puppy stage and whose parents were health tested/etc... An adult dog may also be health tested themselves.


Great advice!

I have seen a couple of rehoming requests in the forum within the past 4-6 months that might have been perfect for you. Gorgeous dogs. Patience 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDLover2000 said:


> And guys. Please stop saying I am not ready once again. I am not going to wait until I am older, I am going to get one now, hopefully one of the four from the shelter. *I don't need advice anymore, just encouragement*


Good luck on that.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

selzer said:


> Good luck on that.


We are going to advise you. That's why you posed your question!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Should I get a purebred or mix?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JackandMattie said:


> We are going to advise you. That's why you posed your question!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I think we need to encourage him to do the mature thing and wait until he is in charge of his own place, and can determine how his dog will be managed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Should I get a purebred or mix?


Since you asked, neither.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Should I get a purebred or mix?


I would look for a dog whose disposition, energy, and character are a good match for your needs and skill level -- easy going, social, gentle, affectionate would be good traits for a first dog. Not a fearful, stubborn, or even with lots of prey drive. 
For your first dog, an easy-going, sociable personality is more important than whether it is a mix or purebred IMHO.

Before you adopt, you should also have a trainer selected to start spending some of that money you've saved up on an obedience class (I believe there's an AKC obedience club in OC, and they almost certainly offer reasonable classes--do a Google search). I also agree with the advice you received about pet insurance -- there are lots of recent threads here to help pick out the right pet insurance.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

BTW, one reason to go through a rescue like GSROC is that they know a lot about the dogs' personalities from the foster homes and can help match families to dogs. You won't get much help with that at a shelter and need to evaluate the personality on your own. It would be worth paying for an hour of a good local trainer's time to meet you at the shelter to do a solid temperament test before adopting if you and your family lack the experience to do so on your own.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Magwart said:


> I would look for a dog whose disposition, energy, and character are a good match for your needs and skill level -- easy going, social, gentle, affectionate would be good traits for a first dog. Not a fearful, stubborn, or even with lots of prey drive.
> For your first dog, an easy-going, sociable personality is more important than whether it is a mix or purebred IMHO.
> 
> Before you adopt, you should also have a trainer selected to start spending some of that money you've saved up on an obedience class (I believe there's an AKC obedience club in OC, and they almost certainly offer reasonable classes--do a Google search). I also agree with the advice you received about pet insurance -- there are lots of recent threads here to help pick out the right pet insurance.


The thing is, he is going to keep the dog outside. I keep dogs outside, so I am not totally against that. But I am not 12. And this is not my first GSD. A dog from a rescue/shelter/breeder (don't care which) put outside, and then trained and fed and managed by a 12 year old. I am sorry but no. No twelve year old is ready for the responsibility of training/socializing/caring for an outside dog. It is a recipe for disaster and the chances of the dog not learning how to do the right thing under whatever circumstances it is placed in, are so much higher than the reverse.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> The thing is, he is going to keep the dog outside. I keep dogs outside, so I am not totally against that. But I am not 12. A dog from a rescue/shelter/breeder (don't care which) put outside, and then trained and fed and managed by a 12 year old. I am sorry but no. No twelve year old is ready for the responsibility of training/socializing/caring for an outside dog. It is a recipe for disaster and the chances of the dog not learning how to do the right thing under whatever circumstances it is placed in, are so much higher than the reverse.


No I am not... I said inside....


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Yes.


I meant to say "No". I thought the question was "Is the dog going to be living inside"


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Retracted. Didn't see the above post about indoor/outdoor until after I posted.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Noah, you posted in the inside/outside thread that you strongly believe GSDs should be kept inside with their families. You also posted that you know they shouldn't be kept outside where there's dangerous wildlife--and that you thought it would be cruel to foster a dog as an outside-only dog. Based on all this, I've been interpreting your decision to get a dog to mean you will have an _inside _dog. Right?

Can you please share your plans for the dog with us, and what your dad is allowing now that he's allowing you to get a dog? It sounds like there's been a lot of discussion in your household this week -- fill us in on your plans, please. It sounds like a lot has changed recently, so we can offer better collective suggestions with more information.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

The dog IS going to live inside!!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

The dog is INSIDE, and would sleep in my room, on my bed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok. 

That was just a mistake then. 

In that case, a mix or a purebred, doesn't make a difference. Both are dogs, and both will make awesome companions. Both need vet care, and training. Both make excellent, loyal companions.


----------



## Pmcman14 (May 12, 2013)

I wish you would listen to some of the good advice people have given you about waiting. What happens when you get older? Get into sports? Go through puberty, start liking girls? Go to party's? What happens to the dog? Will it just become the family pet instead of YOUR dog like its supposed to be? Will it be abandoned and forgotten? End up back in the shelter? Or will you actually give it the attention, training, and love it deserves as you continue to mature and find new interests? These are all questions you should really think about before you consider getting a dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Pmcman14 said:


> I wish you would listen to some of the good advice people have given you about waiting. What happens when you get older? Get into sports? Go through puberty, start liking girls? Go to party's? What happens to the dog? Will it just become the family pet instead of YOUR dog like its supposed to be? Will it be abandoned and forgotten? End up back in the shelter? Or will you actually give it the attention, training, and love it deserves as you continue to mature and find new interests? These are all questions you should really think about before you consider getting a dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Seriously... All those things you said... is me... I love soccer, have gone through puberty (mostly just grown), like girls, and go to parties and gatherings... so that means the dog is neglected?? Seriously?!?! That makes no sense!! I will give her the attention she deserves, and love her, and dedicate my life to making her happy. I am not going to cast her aside and neglect because I have a soccer game, or ... like a girl... Like really?!? That makes NO sense. So, I like a girl, and like sports... okay I am going to now neglect my dog and send her to the shelter. Yes I will train her, love her and care for her, I don't need to consider these question... Honestly, think before you type.


----------



## Pmcman14 (May 12, 2013)

You're right, you don't need my or anyone's advice. I mean you're in the 6th grade you know everything right? Good luck with your dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

Snarky to a 12 yr old....

Noah everyone is just worried for you and your future dog. Please understand that regardless of the tones in the replies, they are out of concern for you and your future.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I know you don't want to hear it, but you can't post something on an online forum and pick and choose what you want to hear. Doesn't work that way in the real world either. I'm not sugar coating anything because the best advice in this world (if you listen to anything... please re-read and take in this).... is the blunt, honest, and sometimes not what you want to hear. I'm not saying criticizing or rude, but honest real answers.... even when you don't like it.

As of the dog situation. Let me share something with you.... I have two rescues, and 1 well bred dog from a breeder. 

*Zira* (rescue: we pulled her from a petstore... big lawsuit against them, police, lawyers... the whole 9 yards to get this darn dog out of that horrible place)- $6000 + in 1st year on vet bills alone.... another $2000 or so for trainers and behaviorist... $150 on food monthly..... and then all the other stuff (toys, treats, leashes, bowls... etc). She has SIBO, Skin conditions and allergies, severe HD, chronic ear infections.... and the mental issues..... oh god! Her fears are ridiculous. She's PETRIFIED of water, the SUN! (yes, no typo there... the sun...), the fence, the car, and whatever else she makes up. Literally we have a new fear on a monthly basis... some stay, some come and go... and new ones spring up often. It's awful. I can't go outside and play fetch with her, I can't bring her hiking, I can't go to public events or places with her, I can't bring her for car rides, I can't bring her to public places (newest fear... stores... never had an issue before, 1st obedience class and behaviour work was in a store.... now she's scared of it), I can't take her to training... not even to socialize, I can't go to the beach with her, or ANYTHING a person enjoys in owning a dog. We have to walk at night all year around, we have to fight with her to get into the car for vet appointments (always tons of fun... :crazy.... Oh, and I can't listen to music, watch TV, or have ANYTHING on when she's out...... she freaks out. She runs around my house low to the ground, barking and growling while drooling from her nose and panting really heavy. I never turn the volume loud (I don't like that) so it's not her ears... vet's checked. Literally, she's 24/7 work. I can't vacation, I can't leave her with anyone, I can't board her anywhere.... AND her hip surgery that is needed within the next few years is STARTING at $4000. I can't even tell you what a nightmare it's been with her. I love her.... but she's not a 'fun' dog. The vets do not estimate a long life for her. In fact, at 4-5 months old, I had about 5 different vets tell me to put her to sleep. Now, my vet is much more willing to work with her and us.... but even he says, with her problems (health and mental) we'll eventually have to make that decision. She gets worse monthly, and each year she gains..... it's like a different dog. We are slowly "losing" her.

*Duke* (Rescue. He was from a breeder, but the home couldn't keep him anymore): Not going far into that so I'm not banned for "breeder bashing".... but lets just say a year later I'm sitting on $2000 of vet bills and still no answers. He's got mild HD, stomach issues, fear issues, soft temperament that causes behavior issues (submissive urination, stress, whining), He's severely dog aggressive, and right now we're looking at possible DM. He's slowly losing his back end. He had to be pulled from training, and we have to be super careful with him. We have good days and bad days with him... never know what we're waking up to. He's a dog that needs management.... just like Zira. Except an 85lb muscle that's going into "red zone" at another dog...... Not easy to handle. We've got his mental stuff and temperamental stuff under control, but that took a lot of work, money, time, and strength. 

*Storm* (Breeder bought pup, foundation bitch potential and IPO dog in training): Cost me good money to purchase, but we're barely at the vet and when we are... it's simple puppy things. She's in great condition, can eat anything, no mental issues, no health issues..... she's a great representation of a WL GSD. Amazing dog. She's stable.... I can bring her anywhere. I can do whatever I want with her. I can take her out and play fetch or tug, I am doing Schutzhund training with her. She's has no fears, loves everyone but is protective and aloof to new people. She's what I wanted from a GSD. 


All in all..... I've spent probably enough to buy a new car, fully paid off, JUST in 2.5yrs of vet fees (3rd dog was added Summer 2012... Duke was brought home Jan. 29th 2012... and Zira was brought home 1 week after Easter 2011). I spend $80 per dog, per month in kibble and another 100-150 for all in supplements. We use Trifexis, so it's around $120 for a box of 6. Those are just basics.... I also do training, events, trials/shows/competitions, modifications to my car for training equipment and kennels. Let's just say, my dogs get more money going to them than I do on myself, or anything I own. If my SO and I didn't make decent money, and make good choices in life..... there's NO WAY on this green earth that I'd be able to even afford 1 of my "special needs" dogs.... OR my healthy dog combined with her training/supplements/health clearance tests etc. I'm 24, my SO is 26..... we worked our butts off and still do.... that's why we can do what we can. I didn't have my "own" dog until I was 22, and I consider that young. I wanted my "own" dog as soon as I moved from my parents house.... however, there was NO way I was going to care for a dog during college. I could barely care for myself properly!

Honestly, I think you should wait. Regardless if you think you are ready right now or not. You really should focus on yourself and getting good grades.... go to college. Not worry about anything but school and grades. Eventually, if you do so.... you'll be comfortable in life and can go to a GREAT breeder and eventually own 5 GSDs if you want!!! You've got soooooo much ahead of you at that age. I know what it's like to try to "rush" things.... but, I can only look back now and say "oh man was I silly!!". As I look at my bills, work, repairs in the house, car bills, vet bills, my own health bills, and all other adult responsibilities.... I reminisce back to those days where I just had school. Enjoy it why you can. A dog right now is just going to pull you back.... and when it's time to go to college, that dog most likely won't be going with you. Many universities require you to live on campus within freshman year... SOME allow goldfish. If one does allow you to live off campus, I can't even begin to tell you how hard it is to find a college apartment place that even allows pets... let alone GSDs. You're going to find yourself in a huge pinch.... with money, time, housing, and lots of hard decisions. 

Just give it time... wait until you're settled by yourself. That time will come.... whether it's at the end of college when you settle yourself into your own place, or maybe once you graduate college.... Or maybe a few years after. I was once like you, and it KILLED me to wait.... but, I don't regret that decision now. It's not worth rushing into. Save that money, make that promise to yourself... and work your butt off in school. It'll all make sense to you some day..... Right now it won't.... you'll probably be angry at my post... you'll want to jump on every dog you find available.... But, really... listen to the people on this board. We all love dogs, we were all young once, and most of us have all been through this same situation. Some learned the hard way... some did not. Either way, there's a LOT of great advice on this thread. It's all from experience... no one's picking on you. I'd love nothing more than to see you get what you want... but, I'd also be doing a HUGE disservice to this board, you, the future dog, and myself to not tell you these things and either go without a word or give the answer you want to hear "yes... go ahead and get these dogs... they'll be great!". I couldn't do that. I hope you understand that, and take this to heart. It's not an insult, I'm not attacking you.... I'm giving you what I'd like to think is valuable advice from a "been there, done that" aspect. Even at 22 and with good income, own home and car, etc... I struggled with Zira's costs at first. If I could turn back time, even then I would have waited another 2 years or so. But, I love my dogs.... so it is what it is.

I wish you the best.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Pmcman14 said:


> You're right, you don't need my or anyone's advice. I mean you're in the 6th grade you know everything right? Good luck with your dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am in high school. 9th grade. I skipped a few grades because I am advanced in math and literature.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pmcman14 said:


> I wish you would listen to some of the good advice people have given you about waiting. What happens when you get older? Get into sports? Go through puberty, start liking girls? Go to party's? What happens to the dog? Will it just become the family pet instead of YOUR dog like its supposed to be? Will it be abandoned and forgotten? End up back in the shelter? Or will you actually give it the attention, training, and love it deserves as you continue to mature and find new interests? These are all questions you should really think about before you consider getting a dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I guess Dakota was lucky that I was a unpopular kid!  

I got my boy when I was 13(I'm 17 now), I definitely wasn't ready for a dog when I first got him. And I got him from a some random breeder off Craiglists for a few bucks, he ended up having genetic fear and gastrointestinal issues. 

The thing that saved my hide from ruining my dog (I started to) was getting involved with already dog-savvy people. I met with a local trainer regularly and eventually joined dog clubs, got into sports. And then to where I am now.

A mentor of some sort could be a huge help.(For me, it was a local clicker trainer who worked at the animal shelter I volunteered at.)

Forums are also a great start! Take what advice comes, don't get all upset over bad. You put a room full of people together some will likely disagree, that's just how things work. 


I would recommend even considering adopting older, matured dogs from the shelter. That way the dog's personality is fully developed and it'll decrease potential "surprises" in the category. 

And try your best to put looks aside and choose a dog based on its temperament. Look for a dog that's comfortable and relaxed when greeting, but not over-the-top. Responsive and biddable, eager to interact with you rather than ignoring you and focusing on the environment. 

Those characteristics will make for easier training anyhow.



Edit:
Also consider your current dogs and how it will impact them. Ask the shelter if the dog has been tested with other dogs as well, if they just say "Good" I'd ask for details such as if they were excited when greeting or mellow. (I'd favor the mellow dog since you have two more "delicate" dogs.)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you're getting a rescue I would say, don't decide on a purebred or mix. Look at the individual dogs and choose the one that seems like it will fit best with your lifestyle, energy level and training plans. For example think about how much time you are able to spend daily exercising the dog, how much time you can spend training, how familiar you are with working with dogs with different issues, or what experience you have with training. Then when you read about the dogs that are available or meet them, choose the dog that will best fit with your answers to those questions. For example can you provide enough exercise for a dog who is very high energy and needs several hours of exercise a day? If not you should choose a dog who is not as high energy. Are you able/willing to work with a dog with behavior issues, or do you have experience with certain issues? If so you can take that into account, etc... That is the type of thing you should think about and find out what type of energy level, training issues and etc the dog(s) you are interested in have so you can try to find the dog that will match best with you.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Seriously... All those things you said... is me... I love soccer, have gone through puberty (mostly just grown), like girls, and go to parties and gatherings... so that means the dog is neglected?? Seriously?!?! That makes no sense!! I will give her the attention she deserves, and love her, and dedicate my life to making her happy. I am not going to cast her aside and neglect because I have a soccer game, or ... like a girl... Like really?!? That makes NO sense. So, I like a girl, and like sports... okay I am going to now neglect my dog and send her to the shelter. Yes I will train her, love her and care for her, I don't need to consider these question... Honestly, think before you type.


Gsdlover I believe I answered your question in the first response to this post. Its good that you have so much ambition keep it, however do not get ahead of yourself. A rescue is IMHO if not just as hard more difficult then a puppy. For a preteen to take on that responsibility with little experience is probably dangerous if nothing else. A 40 lb dog can kill a man. What do you think a 75 lb dog can do to a boy. Just one reason not to go with rescue. The past of the dog is most certainly uncertain. I dunno what you have saved or not but if you have the money take 1500-1800 buy a quality puppy. Make certain that congenital issues are covered by the breeders contract not just Hips/elbows and DM. Take 200-400 more dollars get the initial vetting done. Feed a quality food for 1 GSD a quality kibble can be fed for less then $75 a month for 1 dog. The little things are to numerous to name. If you truely have saved 6k then you have a better start then most of us adults. Your looking at maybe half of your saved total at the high end. If you have saved that much what will stop you from continuing to build on the remaining balance? You can totally pull that off. So Do the right thing now and it Will pay off one way or another. Raise a puppy as your own from the get though. IDK any breeders that will sell there well bred dog to a 12 year old handler. But Im not a breeder. Wait till your old enopugh to support yourself. Please

~goodnight


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Guys I am more than willing to adopt from a shelter. That is why I want to get one from a rescue, because I want to "rescue" one  Please help me out and find a shelter (in the southern california area) with a female GSD (2 years or younger) I have searched for awhile, and can't find one! So, please help me out!



are you on Facebook? Join the "german shepherd dog community" there. CA shelters are SWAMPED with German Shepherds. There are dogs in high kill shelters there posted every single day.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

once i realized he's 12, i knew immediately he's advanced from his way of writing and answering question. Kudos to you Noah, my almost 7 yr old is advanced too (also Math and Litrature, where you by any chance a late talker?), hope he's as responsible and as smart as you when he's your age.... minus the snarkiness LOL 

From what i understand his parents are on board, which means they know they might probably end up taking care of the dog, they will go with him to get the pup/dog from the shelter, they already have two other dogs, and he said his dad had owned GSDs before. I doubt the dog will be neglected, lets just help him find a pup and keep in mind he is 12 and no matter how advanced he is no shelter/rescue will even consider him without his parents so no worries there. 

Good luck finding your perfect dog.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

nitemares said:


> From what i understand his parents are on board, which means they know they might probably end up taking care of the dog, they will go with him to get the pup/dog from the shelter, they already have two other dogs, and he said his dad had owned GSDs before. I doubt the dog will be neglected, lets just help him find a pup and keep in mind he is 12 and no matter how advanced he is no shelter/rescue will even consider him without his parents so no worries there.


Agree - -he's got a plan to train it, it will live inside and sleep on the bed, and has more money saved up for care than a lot of shelter adopters, and he's looking at dogs in extremely high-kill shelters. I think at this point, it's just up to him and his parents to find a dog that's a good match in terms of energy and temperament.

Noah, since you seem to a very focused, dedicated guy, once you start training, please look into some of the AKC 'junior handler' events (agility and obedience): American Kennel Club - Kids and Juniors
You can do those with a rescue dog, even a mixed breed. It would be *awesome* if you are someday able to come here and brag at the ripe old age of 13 about successfully putting a Canine Good Citizen and Beginner Novice obedience titles on a rescued dog!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree, his parents are going to be the ones signing the adoption agreements accepting responsibility, so if his parents are on board, well in the end it will be up to them whether he gets a dog or not. 

Lots of rescue options I hope one works out for you


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

THIS DISCUSSION NEEDS TO BE CLOSED! TOO MUCH DRAMA!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it's fantastic your family seems to be coming towards a decision and is willing to adopt a rescue. I hope you find the perfect fit


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

EmeryGSD said:


> THIS DISCUSSION NEEDS TO BE CLOSED! TOO MUCH DRAMA!
> http://www.petguide.com/mobile


There's no rule against drama.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

nitemares said:


> once i realized he's 12, i knew immediately he's advanced from his way of writing and answering question. Kudos to you Noah, my almost 7 yr old is advanced too (also Math and Litrature, where you by any chance a late talker?), hope he's as responsible and as smart as you when he's your age.... minus the snarkiness LOL
> 
> From what i understand his parents are on board, which means they know they might probably end up taking care of the dog, they will go with him to get the pup/dog from the shelter, they already have two other dogs, and he said his dad had owned GSDs before. I doubt the dog will be neglected, lets just help him find a pup and keep in mind he is 12 and no matter how advanced he is no shelter/rescue will even consider him without his parents so no worries there.
> 
> Good luck finding your perfect dog.


Actually I was an early talker. I was 1 and a half when I started using sentences. That is why I started school early, then later skipped grades.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys! I am not just looking at GSD's, I am also looking at Aussie's. I found a 3 month old female GSD, and a 6 month old female Aussie at a high kill shelter in my area. I just got off the phone asking about the aussie (because I contacted a GSD rescue in my area and told them about the GSD in the shelter so they can hopefully rescue her), and they said she was available August 21st? She isn't a new born or anything, and was put into the shelter 2 days ago, so why would she be available in 5 days? Any ideas why? P.S. we are going to go see her and the GSD tomorrow, so wish me luck! Hopefully one of them is for me!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Most shelters had a specific hold time, stray dogs need it so that it gives the owners a chance to reclaim their dogs. It also gives the shelter staff time to evaluate the dog so they can address any issues they may find. 

Many people who drop off dogs lie about the reason, anyone can say their dog is good with cats but that might not be true in certain circumstances so the shelter needs to evaluate the dog themselves to try and find out as much as possible about each dog they have.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Hey guys! I am not just looking at GSD's, I am also looking at Aussie's. I found a 3 month old female GSD, and a 6 month old female Aussie at a high kill shelter in my area. I just got off the phone asking about the aussie (because I contacted a GSD rescue in my area and told them about the GSD in the shelter so they can hopefully rescue her), and they said she was available August 21st? She isn't a new born or anything, and was put into the shelter 2 days ago, *so why would she be available in 5 days?* Any ideas why? P.S. we are going to go see her and the GSD tomorrow, so wish me luck! Hopefully one of them is for me!


Not really sure what your question is. But if your question is, why do you have to wait 5 days before you can adopt her. With shelters they have to keep a dog for a certain amount of time and depending on the reason for coming. For instance at my shelter dogs who come in as strays or for quarantine purposes (biting someone, for perhaps rabies) we keep them separate from the large group of dogs that were surrenders. They are not available for 7-12 days usually depending on the reason. The surrender dogs, depending on their condition, temperament, medical problems can up for adoption almost right away or until we can spay/neater them. Abuse/neglect cases we do not have for adoption until we know they are ours and we won court. 
So they have 5 days, perhaps it was a stray or a surrender, and that is just the amount they chose or is legal in there area.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

VTGirlT said:


> Not really sure what your question is. But if your question is, why do you have to wait 5 days before you can adopt her. With shelters they have to keep a dog for a certain amount of time and depending on the reason for coming. For instance at my shelter dogs who come in as strays or for quarantine purposes (biting someone, for perhaps rabies) we keep them separate from the large group of dogs that were surrenders. They are not available for 7-12 days usually depending on the reason. The surrender dogs, depending on their condition, temperament, medical problems can up for adoption almost right away or until we can spay/neater them. Abuse/neglect cases we do not have for adoption until we know they are ours and we won court.
> So they have 5 days, perhaps it was a stray or a surrender, and that is just the amount they chose or is legal in there area.


Yes, that was my question.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

when you go check them out, ask if they were owner surrenders and the reason they gave. 

It's kind of tough to judge character when dealing with most shelters, they can be understaffed and sometimes have no clue as to what they are adopting out..

So my suggestion is, ask questions, meet with the dog (usually they have fenced in areas where you can interact etc)..

Love my aussies, but they aren't for everyone..


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> when you go check them out, ask if they were owner surrenders and the reason they gave.
> 
> It's kind of tough to judge character when dealing with most shelters, they can be understaffed and sometimes have no clue as to what they are adopting out..
> 
> ...


I have done A LOT of information on them, and know almost everything about them. They seem like great dogs, and I have been around them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Do you know about MDR1?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Do you know about MDR1?


No?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

1/3 of all aussies carry the mdr1 gene in some form. If the dog does not test out normal/normal, there is a long list of certain drugs that are a 'no no' for mdr1 dogs. 

This does not affect the dogs life at all, you just have to be aware of what drugs to not give IF the dog tests out mutant/mutant or mutant/normal . Depending on the dog, those 'no no' drugs could kill them.

You can read more about it on Washington state university website, and request a test kit, (mouth swab), last time I did mine it was around 65$ to test. One of my aussies is mutant/mutant.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> 1/3 of all aussies carry the mdr1 gene in some form. If the dog does not test out normal/normal, there is a long list of certain drugs that are a 'no no' for mdr1 dogs.
> 
> This does not affect the dogs life at all, you just have to be aware of what drugs to not give IF the dog tests out mutant/mutant or mutant/normal . Depending on the dog, those 'no no' drugs could kill them.
> 
> You can read more about it on Washington state university website, and request a test kit, (mouth swab), last time I did mine it was around 65$ to test. One of my aussies is mutant/mutant.


So, I should get the aussie tested for it if I adopt her? And if she does carry the gene then what?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I personally would, like I said, go the Washington State University site, look up the mdr1 gene info, request a kit and have her tested.

The list of no no drugs is also there, make a copy of it and keep it in her records. IF she's normal/normal, no need to worry about it..

Honestly, my aussie is 13 years old, she's never had an issue relating to this, and neither do any other dogs, just have to be careful on what she gets for any type of drugs.

I do not ever give her heartguard (ivermectin) , nor things like Immodium AD, Pepto..but you'll see the list..

Some vets think it's only a "collie" issue, but like I said 1/3 of aussies are affected.


they can test 3 ways
normal/normal= fine, no issue with any drugs
normal/mutant= the dog "may" carry the gene, should not be bred, if bred "may" pass it on to offspring

or mutant/mutant=which mine is, does carry the gene, and would pass it on if bred.

if she carries the gene, no big deal, just stay away from the drugs listed on the 'no no list, and make your vet aware of it.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Even german shepherds can have it too apparently.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes, just not as prevailant


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Noah ... have you considered contacting ECHO DOGS? It's a well respected national WGSD rescure organization ... maybe you could find your dream dog thru them?
Echo Dogs White Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's the answer to your question about why you have to wait.
Hayden Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I have well over 6 thousand, that is from birthdays, allowance, odd jobs, and selling things over the last 3 years. I know I am ready for a dog. All the money is for vet bills and food, I have everything else I will need. Am I still not ready?


If you have $6000 then spend at least $1500 on a good GSD that will save you $$ in the long run. If you want to spend $50 then get a rescue pup... have your parents spend their contribution on the first bag of high quality dog food.


----------

